# Comedogenic Ingredients. I love this list!



## Dreamergirl3 (Oct 18, 2007)

http://zerozits.com/Articles/acnedetect.htm

I refer to that a lot when I get new products, and it really helped me dodge some would-be zits! I figured it would help a lot of specktra members too 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





sadly, though, I just bought MAC Face & Body foundation, which has Polyglyceryl-3-Diisostearate listed kinda high on the ingredients list. I just read that it's very comedogenic and I am very acne prone to boot! hopefully I won't break out! 

hth!


----------



## mayenni (Oct 25, 2007)

OMG thanks so much.I was looking for a list like this for soo long.Im trying to investigate if my hair procucts are making me break out.


----------



## jilliandanica (Oct 25, 2007)

I reference that site too! The list is really helpful. I wish it were updated though.

I also check these out:
http://www.paulaschoice.com.au/learn....asp?TYPE=MAIN
http://www.dermaxime.com/acne-comedo...ngredients.htm
http://www.geocities.com/mcsworld2000/comedogenic.htm


----------

